# Please help , getting real stressed on midi control issue.



## DAB (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi at the moment i am trying a number of daws to try find the best one for me, but i am having a issue with all on this = i have a novation launchkey mk3 and using the daw just to play live instrument vsts , now if i have say 5 instruments loaded on their own track ,using the buttons on my keyboard i use each button to turn on a instrument , so first button to the first instrument and likewise so i can bring a instrument in or turn it off when playing , but i find when pressing this button it might alter something on another vst a vst control of some sort also sometimes a vst might get stuck playing a note until i press the stop button,its so frustrating knowing what i need to do , but if someone can help i would be really grateful , if you need any more info from me please ask

all the best


----------



## cedricm (Mar 19, 2022)

By turning instruments on/off, do you mean soloing/muting the tracks they're on?


----------



## JTB (Mar 19, 2022)

Cubase 12 has a really neat way of setting up MIDI controllers where you could use the 16 pads on the Launch key to select tracks. 


If you have a track selected, pressing a pad on the Launch key should only affect that VST. If parameters are being changed in the VST that you don't want to be changed when pressing pads on the Launch Key, right click the parameter and there should be a 'MIDI unlearn' function.


----------



## DAB (Mar 20, 2022)

cedricm said:


> By turning instruments on/off, do you mean soloing/muting the tracks they're on?


Hi yes muting the ones i dont want when playing , or to bring them in at some point in the tune , thanks


----------



## DAB (Mar 20, 2022)

JTB said:


> Cubase 12 has a really neat way of setting up MIDI controllers where you could use the 16 pads on the Launch key to select tracks.
> 
> 
> If you have a track selected, pressing a pad on the Launch key should only affect that VST. If parameters are being changed in the VST that you don't want to be changed when pressing pads on the Launch Key, right click the parameter and there should be a 'MIDI unlearn' function.



Hi thanks ill watch this as i have just downloaded the elements demo


----------



## DAB (Mar 20, 2022)

Fl studio does this well ,but is a good Daw to handle film score stuff ,funny enough i am really finding fl studio to be quite good, as i can easily set it up to bring instruments in and out with no interference on other vsts but with ethera stuff i get sound issues unless i alter buffer size!. live was ok but occasionally notes where sticking until i pressed stop, same on reaper , i liked reaper though but it wasn't able to do the instrument bring in and out as good as fl studio and in reaper i was getting allot of interference on other vsts when pressing buttons until i learned them off cc , shame as i really liked reaper, ill give cubase a try. If i found a solution on reaper i would stick with that , quite like fl studio, bitwig buttons worked but i had to press them a few times to get a good response!


----------

